
Awaiting Layoffs, WeWork Employees Say Founder’s Payout Is ‘Graft’ - kmod
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/08/business/wework-employees-letter.html
======
quaquaqua1
And yet this is the system we all implicitly consent to in exchange for a job
until people much more powerful from us are suddenly compelled to prevent this
from happening

